# Sandy Point



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Okay, so I know you Sandy Point guys are always tight-lipped about the spring striper season there. But I remember hearing from some of you (after the fact, of course) that you were cleaning up on 30"+ stripers in late March and early April. Has anyone done catch and release there this year?


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

i live like 50 minutes from there~ 
I really can not recall anyone catching
big o stripers there..but I did hear and 
saw pictures from there.. and I saw biggest
striper I ever seen came out of metapeake pier which is just a 5 minute drive from there cross the bay.. I think it was 48 pounds... by the way.. when is spring season in the bat for strpers..don't they only allow catch and release during winter months?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2002)

Hi Flea, this season I will keep you updated on the stripers at Sandy Point, Just getting my gear together.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I think opening day is the 20th of April for(stripers).TRIGGER


----------



## Thoroughbred (Aug 1, 2001)

Good to see familiar names here. Haven't been down there this year yet but am looking forward to many trips to SP this year.

Currently I am getting my gear together for a trip to Indian River Inlet on Easter weekend.

Mcrea- good to see you here and I hope all is well with you and yours


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Sand Flea, I am dying to know the same thing. With North Beach not what it used to be Sandy Point and Metapeake are the closest places for me.
The DNR guy told me last year they cleaned up on big stripers from the beach in April. Only I can't remember exactly when in april--I think it was the end though.
I'm gonna lube my reels and spool my line this weekend. Won't be long now. Even found out a buddy of mine who lives really close likes to fish anbd just bought a penn surf rod. Looks like I found someone to go fishing with.

Anyway SandFlea, I'm planning on fishing SP Monday April 29 (my bday) and possibly April 27 (although I'm thinking about catching a headboat one of these days).


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Just a warning--Sandy Beach is pretty much out of the question on Sunday April 28th. Apparently there is some sort of race over the bridge and parking at the park is reserved for boats and runners.


----------



## DEJ (Dec 6, 2000)

Sunday, April 28 is the annual Bay Bridge Walk, along with the morning race. This year it is also the restart of the Volvo Cup Ocean Race from Sandy Point. The MDTA website has details. From a fishing point of view, its a great day to fish somewhere else, preferably nowhere near Route 50 or the Bay Bridge. I'll be leaving for Fenwick on that Saturday, heading home on Monday, when the traffic might be starting to clear!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2002)

Hi Thoroughbred, hope to see you on the 20th April at Sandy Point and then on to Matapeake maybe. Hope all's well with you and the family. Have a good feeling about the Point in spring.


----------



## Thoroughbred (Aug 1, 2001)

Mcrea,

Looks like I am going to plan on coming down to fish on April 21 (Sunday). April 20th is a Saturday and my two children play Little League Baseball (plus I coach) so Saturday's from April 13th through July are out


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Caught and released two nice stripers last week at Matapeak State park. The largest one went 30" and the smallest went 20". Both were caught using circle hooks (4/0) and bloodworms. They hit really hard!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

What size circle hook? I bought some recently that were fairly small cause the other ones I have seemed to big (never caught anything on them even though another rod with regular hooks was catching regularly).


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I use the Eagle Claw Lazer sharp L2222G series in a size 4/0 or 5/0 for bloodworms...they seem to hook the stripers in the lip everytime...


----------



## Thoroughbred (Aug 1, 2001)

sandcrab,

Are you using whole bloods? and how much are they this year?


----------



## cutbait-king (Mar 22, 2002)

HEY SANDFLEA I DON'T KNOW ABOUT THIS YEAR BUT MATAPEAKE WAS THE TICKET DURING PRE AND OPEN TROPHY SEASON.SANDY POINT WAS OK I USED BELIEVE IT OR NOT 1/0 OSHAUGHNESSY WITH BLOOD WORM COVERING THE WHOLE HOOK AND DANGLING 1/4" OFF. CAUGHT 34" PLUS COWS 17 POUND STREN EXTRA STRENGTH LINE BREAK RATING AT 28LBS PLUS. I AM SELLING KILLER SURF GEAR.VANSTAAL VS250 GOLD IN MINT CONDITION WITH BOX AND COVER I HAVE A VS300 AND A VS200 SO THE 250 IS SITTING.ALSO A PENN 8500 WITH A SEA-LINEX 12' GOOD CONDITION. I ALSO HAVE 2 ROD CARRIERS FROM BASS PRO SHOPS THEY FIT UP TO 15' LENGTH IS 7' WITH ZIPPERS AND HOLD DOWNS TOTALLY ENCLOSED TO PROTECT YOUR RODS.ALSO A DIAWA BG-30 MINT CONDITION. DAMN NO WONDER MY WIFE IS PISSED .TOO MUCH GEAR!! E-MAIL ME IF INTERESTED AT [email protected]


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

All,

Small stripers were chasing baitfish on the jetties at Sandy Point early Saturday morning. I followed the gulls and caught three smallies (12"->14") - All were released. They all took a saltwater Zara Spook 3/4 oz. 

The fish are coming in!


----------



## dj3 (May 25, 2001)

say fellas, 
are you booted out of sandypoint at dusk even if your fishing or can we pull all nighters?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

All,

Just talked to the DNR at Sandy Point at their phone number (410) 974-2149. They are currently open from 6 AM until dusk. This will change mid-May (15th maybe) when they will be open 24/7 for fisherman and boaters. Price now is $1.00 per car...When they go 24/7 the price changes...it becomes $1.00 per car BEFORE 6 AM and $3.00 per car after 6 AM...get there early...the boats arrive around 5:30 AM and there can be a long line during the summer months...


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

Sandcrab,
You caught em on top this early?  
Thanks for the report and park info.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Joey,

No problem...I was surprised to find them rustling up baitfish...They were small but they were fun!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Oh man, I gotta' get down there! I bet topwater chuggers would be the ticket if they're in thick. There's nothing more fun than watching a striper slam a surface plug.


----------



## dj3 (May 25, 2001)

sandcrab, 
thanks for the info


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Went to SP yesterday from 11a-5p, beautifull day, only two fisherman in the entire beach, and no fishes. Was using bucktails, plastic shads, plastic worms. Their is no bait yet at the bending machine nor the shop until the end of this weekend. Hope it gets better soon. Any luck with anyone lately?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

All,

Remember that you will not be able to get into SP until the DNR guys open the gate at 0600...lots of boaters willl be lined up too...bet this will happen around 5:00 AM. I am steering clear of SP until later on in the day...

FYI - DNR at Sandy Point phone number is (410) 974-2149. They are currently open from 6 AM until dusk. This will change mid-May (15th maybe) when they will be open 24/7 for fisherman and boaters. Price now is $1.00 per car...When they go 24/7 the price changes...it becomes $1.00 per car BEFORE 6 AM and $3.00 per car after 6 AM...get there early...the boats arrive around 5:30 AM and there can be a long line during the summer months...

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

All,

Correction....starting Saturday April 20th, they will charge $4.00 per car...24/7 operation starts May 11th...

FYI - you can buy a year pass for $60.00...no more stopping for the dollar machine...just punch in your code and go through...pass available at the SP park building (before the gate on the road to the left)...

Amazing huh? They know everyone and their mother will be out Saturday for striper season and that's when the price increase happens...  

I'll be off to Matapeake late Friday night to beat the crowds...Maybe Mr. Striper will visit me in the early AM before the crowds arrive   

Sandcrab


----------

